# Land HO!



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2015)

Avast ye scurvy dogs...Land be spotted on the horizon. 
Land _*cameras*_ that is!
Still rooting through old boxes of junk from the closet and found these. 
Damned if they aren't in _*mint *_condition too.  The cases are near mint as well. 
noooooo idea how they work though. (yes, i know i could look it up, but i just cant muster the interest)
I just thought they were _*kinda*_ cool enough to share while they enjoyed their brief moment in the light before i toss them back in a  box in the closet. 
they are both the same model. a Polaroid 900 electric eye land camera.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd LOVE to have one! BUT...full disclosure, it would probably only be used as a display piece. I'm working on decorating an entire room in photos, old cameras, and other interesting pieces of photographic history (interesting being defined as interesting to ME,not necessarily historically significant).

If there's anyone who would actually USE these, by all means, the cameras should go to them first.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 31, 2015)

Oooooh..... gotta look up that model but I'm thinking the same thing, display (or modifications which don't seem exactly inexpensive). I already have a 5 lb. Polaroid that's just for display (but it's so cool! lol).


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## sm4him (Jan 31, 2015)

^That's pretty cool looking!!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 31, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 94485


WOW! That thing is ready for action. Looks like standard equipment for  a SEAL Team.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 94485
> ...



im having a hard time taking anything seriously that has an attachment called a "wink-light"


----------



## bribrius (Jan 31, 2015)

I shot with a polaroid land camera when I was younger but it sure didn't look like that one. That thing is huge.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 31, 2015)

bribrius said:


> I shot with a polaroid land camera when I was younger but it sure didn't look like that one. That thing is huge.



thank you.


----------

